# How often do you consume alcohol?



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

It varies for me. Sometimes I can go a couple months without drinking, while other times I can't go a week without a couple binges.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Never have, never will, same for tobacco and all other (illegal) drugs.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I only drink on weekends.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I've had a few drinks since I turned 21, but that's it. I don't really like alcohol.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Not too often... maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Used to drink every day but I've been trying to cut down on it lately. So now only on weekends.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Never - I have alcoholism in my family history, so I don't intend on ever touching it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

never


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two beers a night a few times a week.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Pretty much every single day. I had stopped, but I fell back into it. I didn't feel like I was going to die anymore, so I figured everything was okay. Anyway, I don't have a girlfriend, my life sucks, I work hard and come home to s---, I haven't had sex in 4 years, there is nothing on TV and alcohol helps me deal with it. I also just like beer.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I had two beers when I was 18. I haven't had any since. I don't mind the taste or anything, I just don't care to drink it.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't had any for several years.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Once or twice a year. I can't remember offhand the last time I had any alcohol. I could get drunk on straight lemonade - Country Time or Minute Maid....doesn't matter :lol.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I usually never drink. Then my mother bought me 2 bottles of Martini & Asti, & they were gone in about 4 days. I was depressed and I went on a drinking binge. My first one ever.I have a bottle that I bought for my mother in my fridge and its supposed to stay until she visits again which probably wont be for weeks. I haven't opened it and its been a few weeks. I'm honestly proud of myself. No more alchohol for me. Alchoholism runs in my family and I never realized that I had a high tolerance for it nor did I realize how easy it possibly could be for me to become an alchoholic.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

hyacinth_dragon said:


> Then my mother bought me 2 bottles of Martini & Asti, & they were gone in about 4 days.


That isn't anything exceptional. Martini & Rossi Asti only has 8.5% alc. as I recall which is low for a wine. Typical wines are more like 13%. Of course, Asti tates so sweet due to the huge amount of residual sugar, unlike dry wines where substantially all the sugar is turned to alcohol.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

On average I drink about every other day or so.

Currently on hand I have:

12 bottles hard cider 5.5% alc.
4 liters Chardonnay 12.5% alc.
3 liters Merlot 12.5% alc.
4 pints malt liquor 8.1% alc.
Partial 1.75L bottle Irish Creme 17% alc.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Everyday starting at 6pm which is really bad. I need to stop!

I would stop today but my neck is hurting so much from headbanging at a metal gig last night (stupid I know), so I'll drink to take the physical pain away and tomorrow the neck should be ok so I'll stop tomorrow when I'm not feeling like s**t.

I'm definitely not proud of my drinking habit. When I think back over the past 4years, there have been many bad situations that came about whilst I was intoxicated.

Finally, Alcoholism runs through both parents sides of the family and my older brother was one for many years so I need to be careful.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> On average I drink about every other day or so.
> 
> Currently on hand I have:
> 
> ...


Gee, are you hosting a drinking party at your place? j/k


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Usually a glass of wine or a beer with dinner. Seldomo any more than that.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Since my SA, I haven't drunk. I don't want to fall down the road of becoming an alcoholic because alcohol makes me feel confident, I have enough problems as it is.

Besides, I don't see anything good about drinking anyway.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I used to drink quite a bit, especially when I had to deal with social situations like parties. At the moment, I don't drink at all cuz my BF doesn't drink, either. Alcohol is expensive in Canada, anyway


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Once or twice a month.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

never. ive drank in the late 90s when i was in the army but never after that. i dont like the taste of it


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to be a total drunk then i cut down to just the weekends. But now i dont drink at all, Im on too many meds


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Haven't tried any. I've always seen drinking as a social thing, so I avoid it like all the other social things.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That'd be a never for me.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

nubly said:


> never. ive drank in the late 90s when i was in the army but never after that. i dont like the taste of it


And everyone else loves the taste? :b

I drink every weekend, once or twice. I don't know what else to do on weekend nights. I don't want to stay at home. First, because I stay at home all week and second, weekends are basically the only time I see my friends.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Once or twice a month
I never drink to get drunk. I don't mind having a mixed drink or a glass of Moscato with my evening meal from time to time.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I get anxiety just thinking about purchasing alcohol.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

It used to be that I'd binge drink regularly at least once or twice a week. However, on average, right now, I think it's around the once or twice a month mark, though this sometimes varies a little.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> I get anxiety just thinking about purchasing alcohol.


:ditto

I received a couple boxes of Woodchuck cider as a gift recently, and I've been drinking those every other day.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Once or twice a year.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I'd say I drink about 2 fifths a week of 80 proof.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Uh, everyday this week except Monday.

It's cheaper to order a beer at a restaurant than it is to order a Coke - and you get more in terms of volume. There's no free drink refills here. Plus, I'm in wine country. I can buy a good bottle of wine for about two euros. I've got a bottle and a half of wine in the fridge right now. I've been cooking with wine.

Someday, my liver will rise up in rebellion.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Never.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I don't keep track, but more than once or twice a month. I usually drink in streaks where I might drink for a few days in a row but then not drink for a couple weeks or more. I think I'm largely too cheap to drink on a regular basis.


----------



## missionhillandy (Jun 5, 2007)

About once a month, only when I'm celebrating something.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i havent had a drop of alcohol since october 15.

before that i could easily pour back more than 1.75 litres of liquor a week.

i dont have the desire to drink any longer. and in case i ever get the craving, i take antabuse.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

occasionally once or twice a year


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Once or twice a month since that is how often I go to parties.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

odun said:


> i havent had a drop of alcohol since october 15.
> 
> before that i could easily pour back more than 1.75 litres of liquor a week.
> 
> i dont have the desire to drink any longer. and in case i ever get the craving, i take antabuse.


Have you been getting "better", Ray? I tried to stop drinking but it hasn't happened. I don't feel like it would change my life. I don't know how else to loosen up around people. Getting drunk sometimes makes me too loose, though. If I could get to the point where I could get on Antabuse, maybe I could get to the point where I could be prescribed Klonopin, which is basically the same thing as Antabuse except I would just pass out (or potentially die) instead of feeling like crap.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

BeNice said:


> Have you been getting "better", Ray? I tried to stop drinking but it hasn't happened. I don't feel like it would change my life. I don't know how else to loosen up around people. Getting drunk sometimes makes me too loose, though. If I could get to the point where I could get on Antabuse, maybe I could get to the point where I could be prescribed Klonopin, which is basically the same thing as Antabuse except I would just pass out (or potentially die) instead of feeling like crap.


i feel much better since i quit drinking. it makes me wonder why i drank for so long.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

If drinking is ruining one's health or affecting one's life in a negative manner,than quitting is a great idea.

I dont get "drunk" all that often. On the weekends, I will have 2 to 3 beers or so and maybe a bit of tequila (like 1 to 1 oz shots). But not every weekend, depends on my mood.

I also enjoy wine, and I will sometimes on a weekend rather than drink a beer, have a few glasses of wine with my husband. 

Last night after work I had a small glass of wine (maybe 4 ounces). I may do that again tonight, its very relaxing and helps me sleep. 

I pretty much am getting to the point where I almost prefer wine over beer anyway.

The question really depends on what is meant by "drinking".... a small 4 oz glass of wine cannot be equated with someone putting away excessive amounts. I dont drink enough to get really buzzed unless I am very nervous about something or sometimes just for the hell of it. :stu

There is such a stigma associated with alcohol....I am not sure why Americans as a whole are so uptight about it, as compared to European countries.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

A couple beers about twice a week


----------



## Collinsk (Mar 27, 2009)

The weekends.
That's when i go to my sisters house
She offers me it


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

< 1 / d


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Never.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't get noticeably drunk more than maybe once or twice a year, but I like to have a pint or two every now and then, basically just for the taste. Drinking doesn't alleviate my SA one bit, so I don't even try to self-medicate with alcohol.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Used to be a couple times a week, then went through 4 months of being constantly drunk, now.. Ill have a glass once a year. Usually on new years. But alcohol doesnt give me any enjoyment anymore. Had my fun with it. Its over for me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't like alcohol. I hate what it does to the liver. My liver like many people's tends to get congested from foods and emotions as it is, and I don't need to put that stuff in my body to make it worse and feel tempermental. If I had a group of friends that liked to go to a bar to talk or dance I suppose at the very most is one drink once a week in the company of others. I would just be as happy at a diner and have a cup of soup however with friends. The last time I drank was 4 years ago and before that, 8 years, before that 9 years.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Actually I've NEVER had an alcoholic drink of any kind. Don't plan to either.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Hellosunshine said:


> Actually I've NEVER had an alcoholic drink of any kind. Don't plan to either.


Yay! Another one!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Bredwh said:


> Yay! Another one!


One more here.


----------



## Chrome (Jun 19, 2008)

After a year of nothing I have just walked off a cliff. I have drank probably 35 out of the last 40 days and I mean DRINK! Me and a buddy usually end up splitting like 7 pitchers and then having like 3 or 4 bottles at other bars every night. 
My tolerance is very high for some reason it takes about 5 beers in 2 hours just to relax. I can't even tell what is real or a dream anymore my brain is so cooked. Today I am trying to quit.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't drink. Nice to know I'm not alone 'cause it feels like it a lot.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

I go on little binges for a couple weeks and then stop for a week or two, then repeat, repeat. Tonight is the first night in 2 weeks that I haven't drank. When I drink I average about a 1.75 liter (half gallon) bottle of 80 proof liquor per week. :boogie I'm surprised at the poll results. I thought more people would say they drank at least once a week.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Penny said:


> There is such a stigma associated with alcohol....I am not sure why Americans as a whole are so uptight about it, as compared to European countries.


I'm not from either area but I find that there's generally a major stigma attached to being a non-drinker...


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Penny said:


> I am not sure why Americans as a whole are so uptight about it


The alcohol stigma is mostly present in southern states where the influence of baptist church is quite significant, and I'm sure you know how baptists feel about drinking and dancing :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mr Deuce said:


> I'm surprised at the poll results. I thought more people would say they drank at least once a week.


I'm not surprised since this poll been done in years past with the same sort of results that surprise. One would think those with anxiety would drink to calm down, so it's a shock to see that over half either never drink or virtually never drink (I'd count a couple times a year as virtually never).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

odun said:


> i havent had a drop of alcohol since october 15.


I haven't had a drop in the last 4 hours, but then I only average about 1 standard size drink per day.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

eagleheart said:


> I'm not from either area but I find that there's generally a major stigma attached to being a non-drinker...


Yes well the sword cuts both ways then, doesnt it? :stu


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

once or twice a year...at social functions. I don't like the taste of alcohol or how it makes me feel.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

sadsurvivor said:


> I don't like the taste of alcohol or how it makes me feel.


It makes me feel good.

But I doubt that anybody actually like the taste of pure alcohol. They do everything they can to cover the horrid taste of alcohol.

If you've ever consumed a shot of 190-proof Everclear you know exactly how horrid virtually pure alcohol is. (They only stop at 95% because distillation alone can't produce any higher concentration.) It's like drinking fire.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Very strange poll results.

I drink almost daily. It's not a big deal. Maybe a beer or two with dinner, maybe a glass of wine or a mixed drink later. Alcoholic drinks taste good. I should move to Europe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

person86 said:


> Very strange poll results.
> 
> I drink almost daily. It's not a big deal. Maybe a beer or two with dinner, maybe a glass of wine or a mixed drink later. Alcoholic drinks taste good. I should move to Europe.


wow....that's too high of a tolerance for me.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I've been drinking a lot lately over a family issue. But I hope to stay sober for a few months so my liver can repair itself.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> wow....that's too high of a tolerance for me.


A glass of wine with dinner isnt really excessive. There is a difference between having a glass of wine and getting hammered.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Maybe once/twice a year. I'm afraid i'll become an alcoholic & i dont want to rely on alcohol to relax me around social situations so i hardly ever drink.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm surprised by the results also. I'd say I drink about three to four times a week but probably only average two to three beers whenever I do, and I don't consider myself much of a drinker at all.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

usually never
sometimes once a year or so


----------



## kake (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm drinking now :O
I usually drink one or two shots of something or have a beer before I go to sleep, or when I know I don't have anything to do the rest of the day...


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

Never have, never will. I made a promise to someone.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

In the past year the longest I have gone without drinking is two weeks. I'm only a weekend drinker, one day out of the week. It used to be 3 days out of the week. I probably drink the healthy allowance for ten people combined to feel like how I wanna feel and it will affect my mood and energy for days after, so even once a week is too much right now. I have been successful cutting down.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I haven't had alcohol since June of last year. Actually, I had a glass of wine last September.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

never have, probably never will.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

Whoa. Didn't know so many others don't drink. xD


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess it was a learned trait, I live with my grandparents and they have a really strong opinion against drinking, among many other things, so I guess it rubbed off on me.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

At this point...not often enough.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

kee said:


> Whoa. Didn't know so many others don't drink. xD


Yeah that surprises me as well. It's a pretty even split between the four categories.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not that often. Tonight was the first time in months I've had a beer. 

I like beer, don't get me wrong. But I can take it or leave it.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

person86 said:


> Very strange poll results.
> 
> I drink almost daily. It's not a big deal. Maybe a beer or two with dinner, maybe a glass of wine or a mixed drink later. Alcoholic drinks taste good. I should move to Europe.


Yeah, move to France where they have the apéritif's such as 'Pernod' before their meals and wine and other things


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I read once that 1 in 4 or is it 1 in 5 people with Social Anxiety Disorder have problems with alcohol/drugs.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I voted one or twice a month, but it's substantially less than that although I'd say several times a year. I never feared becoming an alcoholic, although I do enjoy being rather drunk.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Once or twice a year. I usually drink wine at New Year's and I have a drink of wine in the Summer.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I'd say I'd fall into the once or twice a month category, but when I drink, I drink to get drunk. The poll results make me feel like a sot.


----------



## TimeUpComeOn (Oct 10, 2015)

Once or twice a weak,
But that's like beer or wine or a shot of moonshine,
but, 
what sucks about drinking is,
the fact there are so many other great things to get "hammered" with,
and alcohol is the worst.
It brings (usually) problems to others as well to yourself,
you smell like ****,
hangover hurts like mofo,
and feeling is never inspiring.

Alcohol is "hammering" for primitives.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Never. I only had some once, in 2013, but it wasn't enough to be drunk or anything.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Once or twice a week, and usually quite drunk. Is it bad that I'm usually smoking pot with it?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't drink anymore.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

None at all. Never got into it.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

If alcohol includes water then eryday. Otherwise maybe once every few months.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never. It's not that I don't want to. Hell, I'd love to if being drunk was as great for me as it apparently is for some people. The thing about it is that I just hate the stuff and I hate the experience. I can't understand why some people just love it.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

I am pratically straight edge so basically never.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

once or twice a week, but not to get drunk. Just to enjoy with food or after food.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2 drinks every night usualy. dont worry, its fancy stuff from all over the world which i drink for pleasure, taste , aroma and discovery of other cultures / traditions, . i looove trying new things, and i get encouragement to try new drinks from a woman i keep bumping into. 

next on the list is the polish vodka Zubrowka made from the bison grass in Белавежская_пушча ( Białowieża Forest) traditionally the polish drink this with apple juice. Im excited.!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not much of an alcohol drinker, but I will have my ONE glass of wine probably once a month. I'm a tiny guy. So if I got carried away with alcohol, I'd probably die.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a beer or two or three every night. Redd's Green Apple Ale only.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Once or twice a week. It depends on my father though, he's the one who brings liquor to the house. I wish he was a little bit more alcoholic lol. If I had the money I guess I'd be drinking on a daily basis. >


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*never alone*

I get a boost

from being around people but struggle a bit


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Depo said:


> Once or twice a week. It depends on my father though, he's the one who brings liquor to the house. I wish he was a little bit more alcoholic lol. If I had the money I guess I'd be drinking on a daily basis. >


yay! thats the spirits ! I liqueur idea a lot


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I drink at social events. Usually a mixed drink like pineapple juice with vodka or something. I really don't care for the flavor of beer. I'll drink it when I'm in the mood however.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A few times a week at least now that I work in a liquor store & get a discount, it's an expensive habit otherwise. And I don't get drunk too often now, more maintain a nice buzz


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Pretty much never,it's a good thing I don't like alcohol because my near constant desire to escape my thoughts would surely turn me into a roaring alcoholic otherwise.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Only for special occasions. It's usually only just a few sips of wine. I've thought about getting my way through tournaments or school in general drunk alot, but I don't want to head down that road.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

A few a day, every day since turning 21.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Once or twice a year I guess, sometimes less. Very rare if it's more, I don't like drinking.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Only when my friends force me to drink.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Wish they are one or two more poll options on the bottom to reveal the number of heavier drinkers.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Wish they are one or two more poll options on the bottom to reveal the number of heavier drinkers.


Yes, as a frequent drinker I feel discriminated against in this poll.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Never. Never even gotten drunk. 

I have a very addictive personality. So it's probably for the best.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't drink. :no


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

It seems a lot of people with SA don't drink too often, me neither. I'd be more depressed if I relied on alcohol I think. Therapists were sometimes surpised I didn't use alcohol regularly to cope with my sad life.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Never.. I don't really drink anything other than water.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Barely, only on certain occasions like christmas fair with family and new years eve.
Not even on my birthday do I drink though. lol
Smoking on the other hand, seems to run in the family.
Besides maybe my grandma, everybody seems to smoke.


----------



## mark88 (Sep 22, 2014)

I love to drinking, alone or with friends it doesn;t matters...but since i have started practicing in the gym i have to reduce it to 3rd or 4th times per month.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mark88 said:


> I love to drinking, alone or with friends it doesn;t matters...but since i have started practicing in the gym i have to reduce it to 3rd or 4th times per month.


OOOOO I have recently discovered the Traditional Polish bison grass vodka.  Zubrowka... its delicious with apple juice and ice. mmmm . Nasdrovy !


----------



## mark88 (Sep 22, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> OOOOO I have recently discovered the Traditional Polish bison grass vodka.  Zubrowka... its delicious with apple juice and ice. mmmm . Nasdrovy !


:grin2: I love that vodka too. (apple juice, ice and Zubrowka=it;s called "tatanka"drink=delicious) . By the way, "Nasdrovy' is a russian word, you should have said: "Na zdrowie" if you didn't mean to offended me....Here in Poland we don't like when someone mistake us with russian people:mum


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mark88 said:


> :grin2: I love that vodka too. (apple juice, ice and Zubrowka=it;s called "tatanka"drink=delicious) . By the way, "Nasdrovy' is a russian word, you should have said: "Na zdrowie" if you didn't mean to offended me....Here in Poland we don't like when someone mistake us with russian people:mum


oh. yes I knew how to say it... but not sure of the spelling.. ! but no. I was being friendly. I know very little polish. LoL.... Na zdrowie. ok

But I did know Ukrainian and then Russian people don't like being mistaken with each other too ..


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

A couple years ago I was drinking quite a bit. Haven't drank any since then.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

^ Me neither


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Not cool enough for me.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Too often.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I had a can of rum and coke when i was 15 i did not mind it but not in to it that much and it means i have to go to the shops to buy it


----------



## GrowStrong (Oct 17, 2014)

Every single day. Chronic alcoholic here


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

currently having a martini Rosso. its dELICIOUS . also classy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a couple of beers at a local tavern to ring in the new year. I rarely drink anything though these days.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, I just did, which was kinda unusual.


----------



## yeongil (Jan 1, 2016)

I think it averages out to once or twice a month. Had some *before* Christmas (for a cousin's wedding), but before that, Thanksgiving. And before that, another cousin's wedding in September. Strange that I didn't have any for Christmas or New Year's! :O

Soju (소주) is my alcoholic beverage of choice, which is very popular in Korea. At about 20% alcohol, I've found that I can drink up to 1/2 a pint before I get sick, so I'm not able to go overboard. :laugh:


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Quite often.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Never, I hate the stuff. Which is good as alcoholism seems to run in a few family members. And I seem to get addicted to things.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Haven't had a drink in almost 20 years but I am thinking about starting again.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Very rarely.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Drinking for me helps me forget my pain, so more than I should be at my age...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Since October, it's been about one to five times in a month. I'm honestly not a big drinker, but have been drinking more this past couple months. :/


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Varies, 2 times a month is about right though.

Drink alone, neat vodka, empty stomach, minimum amount for effect. Its a ****ing terrible substance health wise though.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

only ever drank once in my life, and that was a month ago. Drank a couple shots of whiskey, and it tasted so horrible. The taste is a big deterrent.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Probably a couple times a month. If I don't go out to a bar or club, I simply don't drink. With those being my only opportunities, drinking can be quite rare for me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Almost daily. I need it to function.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Went through a phase in my late teens - early twenties where I drank almost every day. I don't drink anymore. I've never liked the taste or even the smell. I just drank due to peer pressure.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

never


----------



## mark88 (Sep 22, 2014)

every Sunday, but it's because of boredom and loneliness. The Sundays are the worst in this case....Fortunately, psychatrist told me it's not an alcoholism and I shouldn't have been worried but actually I do.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Every Friday, mostly alone and I always have some fun although I drink too much sometimes.
When I drink with my friends (sadly only 1-2 times per month) we get drunk while playing video games, also a lot of fun. Of course I'm always the one who drinks too much, don't know why, when I started drinking it's very hard for me to stop, haha.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Rarely these days, when I was more sociable it'd be once a week or so. I only really enjoy the social element of drinking I guess.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

every day. 95% of the time its one drink a night. I don't even get tipsy anymore.

right now my indulgence is a martini rosso berry. 2.5 shots of martini Rosso... half a shot of vodka. served with a big clear glass ice cube I make myself. .. topped up with cranberry juice.

classy... also very very good


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Only during large family dinners, and the one or two times this past year that I hoped to hook up with a woman (and failed)


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I average a beer a day most days. In days I do not have work or morning plans, I drink 2 and sometimes along with a shot or two of liquor or cocktail of sorts. Now I mostly just opt for a 3rd beer instead of hard liquor because beer I get to sip on it longer than hard liquor with lower alcohol content. Lower alcohol content is always better. In general I just enjoy a good beer more than hard liquor. I don't care much for the taste of hard liquor in general other than getting drunk rather than taste, the latter is the prime reason I drink. I enjoyed a good beer a great deal. Especially IPAs or most of the experimental small brews. One of my very few pleasures in life right now. 


This poll seems pointless for people that drink more than very low moderation.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll have a glass of wine at my mom's on Sunday when I visit her each week and enjoy it, but drink by myself rarely and only a drink or two. I enjoy it, but it costs money and makes me somewhat lethargic.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

I drink a beer every once in a while, but no more than one. I have a very addictive personality so I'd really get into trouble if I let myself drink too much.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Never. I really didn't have much interest in it, the closest I get to drinking beverage is communion every 2nd Sunday.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I drink on Tuesdays only, for SA


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm not really a drinker. The taste of alcohol doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Never


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Not all that often lately. Maybe once or twice a month tops. January was pretty bad, I was having 5+ drinks a day for practically the entire month.


----------

